# Its a detail but... can we disable the "buzz" sound once the heat press opens?



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Folks,
I'm looking to buy a Mighty Press 15x15. I know the press makes a "buzz sound" when it's ready.

My question is : Can we disable this function or at least reduce the sound? I plan to install my shop right under my sons bedroom and I don't want to wake them up everytime I will work late.
 

Like I say, it's a detail, but a really important detail for me.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Its a detail but...*

I would call the tech support and ask them how to do this. I wouldn't disable but they might be able to tell you how to add a resistor inline to reduce the voltage to the buzzer and that would make it not as loud. ..... JB


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Its a detail but...*

I was working late the other night and had the same concern about waking my wife. I set the timer on the press for 20 seconds longer than suggested and timed the press with my watch. It worked fine.


----------



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Its a detail but...*

Thank you guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

why not have someone work the heatpress and then go into your son's rooms and see if you can hear it. I know some of them can be load, and late a night when the house is quite, its really load....why not check it out before worrying about it.

If it still turns out to be an issue, Id contact the company I bought the heat press from and get instructions on how to disconnect. Check first to see if they have a quieter buzzer. They might.

I would suggest NOT disconnecting the buzzer. Im amazed at the number of times Im distracted and forget I have a shirt in the heat press, the buzzer goes off and I need to get my butt over there to lift the platen.

While Im typing this Im wondering if you have an auto open press.....in which case the buzzer/timer isnt an issue for you is it?


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

I hate those buzzers. I have often thought of hooking up a potentiometer to control the noise.


----------



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

Robin said:


> While Im typing this Im wondering if you have an auto open press.....in which case the buzzer/timer isnt an issue for you is it?


I dont have a press yet... Im about to buy one and I try to figure out what is the best choice for my limitations and needs.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

hind sight is 20/20 right?! I would definitely purchase an auto open press next time. I would also purchase a larger press. Our platen is 15 x 16....I'd go up to the 20 inch for the next one. The mighty press is the one I like for our future. We have a george knight right now and its been great.

When you are shopping for your heat press, ask the sales person if the buzzer can be disconnected, or if you can get a quieter one.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree on the larger platen size. I'm not sure on the auto open feature. I don't even want digital the simpler the better, I think simple means less things to go wrong. ..... JB


----------



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

So, you guys think that I should buy a 16x20? 

Also, I read a couple of threads about the Black Max, and just to be sure, *The Black Max* and *the Mighty Press* are the same press but with a different name? I'm I right? Do you recommand me to buy the Black Max?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hix and Stahls both make private labeled press' for vendors to sale as their own. Stahls makes Black maxI ithought it was Hix, but you're most likely right) I know hix made the Blanx brand for Best Blanks.. .... JB


----------

